# Chanson française



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

People, anyone here likes_ la chanson française_? Jacques Brel, Edith Piaf, Yves Montand, Charles Aznavour, etc?

How come most of it seems to be forgotten nowadays?


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Brel is one of my all time greats. His music was so influential
Bowie, the Walker Brothers and Alex Harvey to name a few who covered his music
I'm also a lover of Melanie Pain
Here's a taste of her work


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

This was one of my mother's favorite songs. It brings back memories. The french version is better than than the english one and apparently is well liked (over 15 million views).


----------



## LittleSoul (Nov 16, 2018)

Brel is Wonderful!
If you like chanson française you Must listen to Léo Ferré!! His albums 'Chante les poètes' are great!

Just a curiosity - Charles Trenet advised Ferré not to sing but to compose to other artists... finally Piaf told him: you must sing!...And so he did...beautifully!!

Ferré:









Brel:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

And the great late Charles Aznavour naturally.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0KWyWwVp0E


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1lqm5g4RsA


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26Nuj6dhte8


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ifJapuqYiU


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v77VIxElwM


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIxOl1EraXA


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln31raI2ezY


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This thread proves without a doubt that French pop is pretty lame.

Here's a good French band. They're from Quebec.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIxOl1EraXA


That one makes me want to go and make the sang impur abreuve mes sillons. Well, maybe not. But she sure can roll her Rs.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Erik Satie could pop out pop songs when he wanted to.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I played this one a million times in dance bands back in the day. And I'll never pass up a chance to hear Laura Fygi.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Manxfeeder said:


> That one makes me want to go and make the sang impur abreuve mes sillons. Well, maybe not. But she sure can roll her Rs.


If you really want to be inspired to water your furrows with an impure blood try this version -


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> If you really want to be inspired to water your furrows with an impure blood try this version -


One of the best scenes from my favorite movie. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Some posts (and replies) have been removed because of inappropriate personal comments or content.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Some posts (and replies) have been removed because of inappropriate personal comments or content.


How were my comments on Serge Gainsbourg personal or inappropriate?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

starthrower said:


> How were my comments on Serge Gainsbourg personal or inappropriate?


Your comments were a reply to a post which was deleted after moderator discussion. In such cases we usually delete all replies that reference the post as the context has been lost.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

starthrower said:


> How were my comments on Serge Gainsbourg personal or inappropriate?


It was my posts (and replies) that were the problem, Star, and you kind of got caught in the crossfire as the deletion of my posts crossed into yours. Just repost the Gainsbourg material or better yet start a dedicated thread. I'm going to do one on Yé-yé that should be fairly entertaining as it has the perfect combination of melody, rhythm, and fabulous looking French babes.

If it doesn't appear here, check out the SHF as they've lifted my temp ban after successfully appealing my being rather rudely asked to take a 14 day "vacation" for using the phrase "jerks with smirks" to describe my fellow forum members - :lol: … repeatedly... despite being asked to stop... repeatedly... to no avail.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Strangely compelling video with a mesmerizing tune that would be dreadful in English but brilliant in French.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeanne Moreau - Le tourbillon de la vie


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Translation of some of the comments which appear below the video -

"ame torturée , mais tellement vrai﻿" - Tortured soul, but so true...(truthful)

"serge reviens tu nous manques une voix c'est eteinte personne pour te remplacer﻿ " - 
Serge, come back, a voice is lost (turned off), with no one to replace you

"Tellement vrai. A tout jamais Serge...A tout à l'heure﻿" - So true, forever Serge, see you later...

"Serge, sérieusement... Lavez votre visage, peignez vos cheveux, et changez vos vêtements-vous êtes un désordre complet!" 
- Serge, seriously... Wash your face, comb your hair, and change your clothes-you are a complete mess! ( I might have written that last one).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tous les garcons et les filles - Francoise Hardy


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jane Birkin et Serge Gainsbourg - Je T'aime,...Moi Non Plus


----------



## Grigoriy (Aug 26, 2021)

dionisio said:


> People, anyone here likes_ la chanson française_? Jacques Brel, Edith Piaf, Yves Montand, Charles Aznavour, etc?
> 
> How come most of it seems to be forgotten nowadays?


I don't know who is forgotten, but Charles Aznavour is recognized as the best pop performer of the 20th century.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dave - Dansez Maintenant
A dutchman singing a French song.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tes tendres années · Johnny Hallyday

Les bras en croix

℗ 1963 Mercury Music Group

Released on: 1963-04-25

Associated Performer, Vocals: Johnny Hallyday
Producer: Lee Hallyday
Translator: Ralph Bernet
Composer Lyricist: Darrell Edwards

Auto-generated by YouTube.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Hélène Ségara - Vivre


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Beautiful French song - René-Louis BARON sings "DANS PARIS" - Transvestites, Men & Women of night.


----------

